# sugru on a Torque?



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried putting Sugru on a Torque?

Sugru is silcone putty that hardens to silcone rubber. It apparently doesn't stick to oily plastics like HDPE, but should stick just fine to polycarbonate.

Seems like the Torque might benefit from a few well-positioned patches of silicone (more to make it grippy than cushioned), but I'm still too new to the Torque to make the mod just yet.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In my opinion . A slingshot needs to be shot quite a bit over time before doing any permanent modifications . Many times it's ourselves that need to adjust to a new and different frame . If its " grippy" you're after, this can be accomplished by slipping a section of small diameter bicycle inner tube on the handle and brace points . Now you have "grippy" with a bit of cushion with no permanent change to the frame that may be regretted later .


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I've dipped slippery HDPE frames into Plasti DIp with good results. I did this to an Axiom champ which was small for my big hands and hard for me to hold onto. It turned into a totally different slingshot for me. Grips easy now and feels just right. I did the same thing to a standard Axiom and am thinking about doing it to My extra Torque, It grips well enough without but can you ever have too much grip? Plus I think the Black on Green looks cool


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Interesting - I'm surprised the plastidip stuck to the the HDPE. Very good to know. Sugru won't stick to HDPE, but it will stick to polycarbonate. I'll be using it a while longer before I decide, but the sugru, like the plastidip, is removable from a plastic material.



truthornothing said:


> I've dipped slippery HDPE frames into Plasti DIp with good results. I did this to an Axiom champ which was small for my big hands and hard for me to hold onto. It turned into a totally different slingshot for me. Grips easy now and feels just right. I did the same thing to a standard Axiom and am thinking about doing it to My extra Torque, It grips well enough without but can you ever have too much grip? Plus I think the Black on Green looks cool


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Plastidip is what you find on plier handles many times...not always but it's used a lot on tool handles to make them more 'grippy' as you say and to increase the radius of handles a bit. Multiple dips can build up a pretty thick deposit

It does stick sort of to metals...but to some plastics, dunno...not terribly important that it doesn't stick so much as it encapsulates and if you have any finger grooves or a non round handle it will form around handle without necessarily sticking. With me here?

Before you plastidip you might build up some places with epoxy putty, cleaning the plastic with solvent first and sanding with 100ish paper, but I would not build up with any sort of silicone since nothing sticks to silicone..but as I said plastidip holds more by mechanical than the glue factor on plastics.

There is nothing wrong with making a slingshot handle fit.

But as Treefork said above, sometimes it is simpler and best to adapt to the slingshot than adapt the slingshot to you...sometimes not. It's your call of course. I'd take Treefork's advice and shoot it quite a bit first before making any mods.

I'd like to see your mods however.

Using epoxy putty on store bought wire frames such as Marksman, Daisy and the like to build in some ergo, then plastidipping them a few times letting it dry before the next dip, might make one heck of a nice fitting mod.


----------

